
Coding Without Comments (2008) - starbugs
https://blog.codinghorror.com/coding-without-comments/
======
onemoresoop
IMO code should be self explanatory and and follow a standard(perhaps the
team's standard?). I personally find that at the beginning I do add lots of
comments for myself to keep track of what I need to do without having to look
elsewhere, only to erase most of them when I'm done with the particular piece
of code. I have the habit to always refactor the code, make it easy to read
(rename the variable and function names to make sense), make it navigable by
moving the the class variables together, functions together, basically chunk
things together to be easy and intuitive to find. I started doing this a long
time ago, I think it was perhaps out of fear of criticism from other senior
coders and it turned into a good habit.

